# Withdrawing MPF Pension



## rnj2915 (Jan 3, 2017)

When I leave HK, my employer and I will both have contributed to the MPF. 

As I understand it, if I can evidence that I'm leaving forever, I get a refund of my contributions. 

1. Do I also get the amount that my employer contributed?

2. If taking this amount back to the UK, am I correct in understanding that it is subject to up to 55% tax?

Thanks!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

You can request the accrued benefits within your MPF schemes to be pay out if you are leaving Hong Kong permanently. You will need to fill in form MPF(S)-W(O).

Payment of Accrued Benefits

You will get your balance within your MPF account. The amount you will get is based on the performance of your funds within the MPF scheme at the time of withdraw. You may get less back than your contribution.


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

HKG3 said:


> You can request the accrued benefits within your MPF schemes to be pay out if you are leaving Hong Kong permanently. You will need to fill in form MPF(S)-W(O).
> 
> Payment of Accrued Benefits
> 
> You will get your balance within your MPF account. The amount you will get is based on the performance of your funds within the MPF scheme at the time of withdraw. You may get less back than your contribution.


there was an agent told me if the fund performance is lower than my expectation, I should wait for more a few years even I planned to relocate back UK.


----------

